# Need For Speed Rivals



## ZTR (May 23, 2013)

The next NFS is here! 



And before anyone asks,yes it will have customization and also FERRARIS! 

Coming 19th November


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2013)

god bless you brother!

*kotaku.com/ea-says-need-for-speed-rivalss-open-world-chases-are-n-509493300


EDIT - 

*Bad news*: its an always online game.

*Good news*: 


> Power up your car with the latest upgrades in gadget technology and personalize your bodywork with fresh paintjobs, liveries, custom license plates, rims, and decals to show off your car to the world.
> 
> You can save different configurations and keep a variety of car packages on alert to leave your mark no matter the situation.


----------



## ZTR (May 23, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *Bad news*: its an always online game.



No.

​EA Says Need for Speed Rivals' Open-World Chases Are Next-Gen Racing



> In light of the confusion around the Xbox One, I asked him if the next generation versions of Rivals would need to be constantly online, since we spoke on the day after the reveal of Microsoft’s new console. “You can play this alone with a disconnected box as much as you want,” Nilsson answered. “It will work with AI in the open world, and it will take you through the single-player progression of the game. That’s something that is very dear to us, and foremost Need for Speed is a game that you play through yourself.”


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2013)

^*phew*. And I hope it has some kickarse story. I don't want another Most Wanted (2012) or Burnout Paradise.


----------



## ZTR (May 23, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^*phew*. And I hope it has some kickarse story. I don't want another Most Wanted (2012) or Burnout Paradise.



Unlikely as it is being developed by Ghost in association with Criterion.

And I dont seriously give a crap about having a story or no as long as the gameplay is kickass 
(Just like HP,Burnout Paradise and MW'12)


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

anyone heard about driveclub? this is drive club for pc.


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> anyone heard about driveclub? this is drive club for pc.



Yeah how can we forget driveclub. Its one of the most anticipated racing simulator for the beasty PS4. 

But isn't NFS supposed to be an arcade racer? Is this a sim like gran turismo and the likes?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yeah how can we forget driveclub. Its one of the most anticipated racing simulator for the beasty PS4.
> 
> But isn't NFS supposed to be an arcade racer? Is this a sim like gran turismo and the likes?



drive club is nfs with the detail of gran turismo. Offers something for everyone


----------



## ZTR (May 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> anyone heard about driveclub? this is drive club for pc.



Driveclub is like TDU

This is completely different to it as this has takedowns,cop chases and customizations.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2013)

ZTR said:


> No.
> 
> ​EA Says Need for Speed Rivals' Open-World Chases Are Next-Gen Racing



good to know that, though I wouldn't mind an always online NFS


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> drive club is nfs with the detail of gran turismo. Offers something for everyone



Oh, i get it now. I thought drive club to be like gran turismo.
Thanks for pointing that out mate. 

If those are in-game footage, then this is truly the first next gen racer for pc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2013)

And I hope there'll be Porsches in this. Them two companies are hard to get licensed. I wonder how much EA paid for Ferrari.

EDIT: Yep, they are. Thank goodness.

*s.pro-gmedia.com/videogamer/media/images/ps4/need_for_speed_rivals/screens/need_for_speed_rivals_5_605x.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2013)

I hope there are bikes too. they always leave them out  .


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 24, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I hope there are bikes too. they always leave them out  .


ANd yessss. There should be Ferraris in motogp.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2013)

Open world racing...and also for Xbox One and PS4 good


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Open world racing...and also for Xbox One and PS4 good



open world racing, with *customization*!!!


----------



## vickybat (May 25, 2013)

This uses frostbite 3, so expect jaw dropping visuals. Will surely surpass grid 2 imo.
Coming to current/nextgen consoles and pc, except wii-u.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> ANd yessss. There should be Ferraris in motogp.



I mean seriously, why don't they consider Bikes too? GTA has both bikes and cars and what not, though cheats for bikes doesn't exist in GTA:SA. Superbikes can reach 350+ km/hr so, why not include them. EA is being baised about vehicles.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 25, 2013)

If this has a helmet/cockpit cam, I'm in.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> If this has a helmet/cockpit cam, I'm in.



Nope. I don't even remember the last nfs game with cockpit.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 25, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I mean seriously, why don't they consider Bikes too? GTA has both bikes and cars and what not, though cheats for bikes doesn't exist in GTA:SA. Superbikes can reach 350+ km/hr so, why not include them. EA is being baised about vehicles.


man it should also have guns and pets imo.


----------



## Shah (May 25, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> man it should also have guns and *pets* imo.



Pets!?! BTW, Is it Peds that you were refering to?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nope. I don't even remember the last nfs game with cockpit.


NFS Shift & Shift 2 Unleashed


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> NFS Shift & Shift 2 Unleashed



Ah yeah, but they're semi simulators aren't they? What about the last arcade nfs game with cockpit? is it nfs porche?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Ah yeah, but they're semi simulators aren't they? What about the last arcade nfs game with cockpit? is it nfs porche?



Yes its Nfs Porsche .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Yes its N*FS*: Porsche *Unleashed* .



Fix'd. Sorry, I'm a big fan of that game. 

Now I only wonder if there's gonna be a story...


----------



## ZTR (Jun 11, 2013)

Official Trailer


Gameplay


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2013)

not so strict. they can put as you can see asphalt series. "Need For Speed" title does not binds it only for cars.


----------



## ratul (Jun 12, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Official Trailer
> 
> 
> Gameplay



Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 V2.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Call of speed : rivals!


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2013)

@thread game looks good, though i hated the new MW2012 . I'll like it if its similar to  new Hot Pursuit.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2013)

Check out the preview here:

*NFS Rivals Preview*


----------



## SunE (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks fun to play.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm more interested in Ubisoft's The Crew and Drive Club than this game. Although expectations should be high- Criterion is the developer


----------



## warfreak (Aug 22, 2013)

ratul said:


> Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 V2.



You can also call it Burnout: Paradise 4  

All the NFS games developed by Criterion have been an extension of Burnout Paradise IMO


----------



## ratul (Aug 23, 2013)

warfreak said:


> You can also call it Burnout: Paradise 4
> 
> All the NFS games developed by Criterion have been an extension of Burnout Paradise IMO



True..


----------



## ZTR (Aug 23, 2013)

You guys always seem to forget that Ghost games is just not Criterion lol 
It has devs from other studios also 
And what if it turns out to be Burnout Paradise 3?
That means it will be a hit like BP and MW'12


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 23, 2013)

ZTR said:


> That means it will be a hit like BP and MW'12



But boring.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2013)

Hope they don't have any crash scene BS in the game. Its really PITA when driving crazy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Alok said:


> \ though i hated the new MW2012 \.



me too


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2013)

Original NFS Most Wanted 2005 had something which will take something really big to replicate. Its called "Addiction". I still can't forget how addicted I was to it.
After CS LAN play , this was the second most addicted game I played ever.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Original NFS Most Wanted 2005 had something which will take something really big to replicate. Its called "Addiction". I still can't forget how addicted I was to it.
> After CS LAN play , this was the second most addicted game I played ever.



Well addiction is something that now only RPGs cn inflict upon me, long service with games have made me immune to addiction for other genres.


----------



## Shah (Aug 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Hope they don't have any crash scene BS in the game. Its really PITA when driving crazy.



 I too hate those scenes.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2013)

Now NFS games are run of mill products. Nothing special, old wine in new bottle.


----------



## amjath (Nov 23, 2013)

So anyone tried this game so far??
Well review looks promising
Need for Speed Rivals Review - IGN
â€‹Need for Speed Rivals: The Kotaku Review


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2013)

amjath said:


> So anyone tried this game so far??
> Well review looks promising
> Need for Speed Rivals Review - IGN
> â€‹Need for Speed Rivals: The Kotaku Review



sounds shitty to me. I still like NFS most wanted 2012 Online, I have reached level63 in onlinemode. Never even played it offline as its boring


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 23, 2013)

amjath said:


> So anyone tried this game so far??
> Well review looks promising
> Need for Speed Rivals Review - IGN
> â€‹Need for Speed Rivals: The Kotaku Review


Will start playing this game next week probably by Monday.


----------



## amjath (Nov 23, 2013)

Gollum said:


> sounds shitty to me. I still like NFS most wanted 2012 Online, I have reached level63 in onlinemode. Never even played it offline as its boring



everyone liked original NFS MW cause of its story and customisation, this game has it.
BTW there is a spoiler alert story ending in this game



Spoiler



which hints for next game


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2013)

amjath said:


> everyone liked original NFS MW cause of its story and customisation, this game has it.
> BTW there is a spoiler alert story ending in this game
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about the new nfs mw. not the old original mw


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well addiction is something that now only *RPGs *cn inflict upon me, long service with games have made me immune to addiction for other genres.



ANOTHER like minded individual.. Its good to meet you, good sir


----------



## amjath (Nov 23, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I was talking about the new nfs mw. not the old original mw



Yeah I get it, I'm trying to say that this game has a good story too


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 23, 2013)

Let's not play Need for Speed: Rivals
[YOUTUBE]eDA37BmvNwM[/YOUTUBE]

I played the game once and never touched it again


----------



## amjath (Nov 23, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> Let's not play Need for Speed: Rivals
> [YOUTUBE]eDA37BmvNwM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I played the game once and never touched it again



That is bs. he complaints for one timer, its gonna run for single time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2013)

Well Totalbiscuit is a picky gamer, he is called "cynical" for a reason


----------



## amjath (Nov 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Well Totalbiscuit is a picky gamer, he is called "cynical" for a reason



Yes u r right. I saw his channel and agree he is. But the comments he put forward are all correct but looks like he is complain so much.
The frame rate issue he mentions is correct.

Can someone explain me why devs are doing this. This is why kotaku says NFS rival looks same in PC and ps4


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 23, 2013)

How bad is it ?? I haven't started it yet.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> Let's not play Need for Speed: Rivals
> [YOUTUBE]eDA37BmvNwM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I played the game once and never touched it again


*
The game is a port of the console game to PC, that is why when the FPS increases the game runs overfast lol
Same thing happens when you emulate most ps2 games using pcsx2*

[noob post]Wow wait, could it be that the game actually has a ps4 emulator hidden in the code? Interesting![/noob post]


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2013)

Started today , the graphics are good . But the should have removed the Crash scenes and should have provided the options for skipping the intro. etc. Its a PITA in many sense.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2013)

What a POS game , locked at 30fps and even drop to mid 20s . I feel like i am playing on my pentium 4 pc .


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2013)

Most wanted 2012 was playing in hd 3000 but this game minimum requirement is hd 4000 or higher  so can't play


----------



## Gollum (Nov 28, 2013)

eh? what graphics card is that?


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2013)

Gollum said:


> eh? what graphics card is that?



Intel Hd 3000/4000, Intel's integrated Gpu


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2013)

Gollum said:


> eh? what graphics card is that?



integrated



anaklusmos said:


> Intel Hd 3000/4000, Intel's integrated Gpu


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 28, 2013)

Another crap game from NFS


----------



## ZTR (Nov 28, 2013)

There is a method of successfully bypassing the fps limit WITHOUT speeding up the game BTW


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Another crap game from NFS



Yes no story at all.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2013)

everything has a fix , but the effing crash scenes... gosh. SOmebody needs to tell the NFS dev. team that we are to play a game and not watch some fast and furious 7 action movie. Dayum!!! those crash scenes.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2013)

That 60fps fix will only work if your pc can manage constant 60fps , if it drop to 40s and 50s , game become slow motion .


----------



## ZTR (Nov 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> That 60fps fix will only work if your pc can manage constant 60fps , if it drop to 40s and 50s , game become slow motion .



You change the value to 40 or 50 depending what your PC is capable of

And FYI this game has a story at least for the Cop side.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2013)

it has got 7/10 in tech2 reviews and yes they also complained about FPS in PC version but console versions are superb
Need for Speed: Rivals Review, Price in India, Specifications - Tech2

_Sadly enough, the PC version of the game should be avoided at all costs. For some unfathomable reason, the developers decided to lock the frame rate at 30 fps._

so it has Story + Visuals


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought , it'll be good since there are exams. Mission based games are exam-killer , TBH. 
A student can understand the meaning of my statement in depth.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2013)

*Yawn*


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 1, 2013)

how bad is the lag issue on the pc version?is the game absolutely unplayable even on fairly powerful pcs?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 1, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> how bad is the lag issue on the pc version?is the game absolutely unplayable even on fairly powerful pcs?



Even if you have i7 4930k and gtx 690,you are going to face issues


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 1, 2013)

CreateBuffer = null directx error ?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 1, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> how bad is the lag issue on the pc version?is the game absolutely unplayable even on fairly powerful pcs?



very bad . Cant even manage stable 30fps @ low .


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

i am getting it for xbox 360: next week may be


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2013)

^That's worse than PC version.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

but reviewer saying that it shines on console so i thought i will get it for xbox 360. Now i have to hold my purchase before confirmation.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 2, 2013)

yes 360 version is worsed , dont waste your money .


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^Got it Buddy. Now I think i will stick with F1 2012/Grid 2 till the next racing game comes. I have decided not to buy this game but i read a review from tech2 saying that console version of this game is good. may be they were talking about PS3 but i am not gonna get it because it is already priced high and no multi player ( i mean less players) is big letdown for me. My next Game on X360 would be Don Bradman Cricket 14 Whenever it comes (this month or next month i guess)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^Got it Buddy. Now I think i will stick with F1 2012/Grid 2 till the next racing game comes. I have decided not to buy this game but i read a review from tech2 saying that console version of this game is good. may be they were talking about PS3 but i am not gonna get it because it is already priced high and no multi player ( i mean less players) is big letdown for me. My next Game on X360 would be Don Bradman Cricket 14 Whenever it comes (this month or next month i guess)



Thats good


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ Yeah. EA is Taking Premier money But not giving Back anything in this game and i have purchased AC4 already so i cant take a chance now. 
And I am Following DBC14 from long time and After seeing the game play video from big ant it is on of the best cricket game for me especially i can have a career mode in cricket game. so it is first day buy from me.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

^ me too waiting for it better than cancelled ashes 13


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

Oftopic:- Why there is no thread of that game. i mean i cant create a cricket game thread in my office as it is blocked word. Some one please do it because it is a great game for country like inida where cricket is worshiped as a sport.


----------



## snap (Dec 2, 2013)

^^
cause its cancelled?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> cause its cancelled?



he is talking about _Don Bradman Cricket 14 _


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

yeah exactly


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 3, 2013)

I made a thread long ago , didnt update it timely  ... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/176070-big-ant-cricket-2014-thread.html


----------



## snap (Dec 3, 2013)

oops sry for jumping in


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

iittopper said:


> very bad . Cant even manage stable 30fps @ low .



the game is not laggy at all at constant 30 FPS, i played it in ultra, if there is NO FPS drop or spikes, it wont feel laggy at all, yes the mind will play trick in tough races that "i could run this better if were at 60 FPS", get the tweak available in internet for 60FPS and then use CC to enable the game speed check to any modifier such as 0.5 or 0.6 ( 0.7 perfect for me) smooth. Point is even with the fps lock, one need to find the exact visual setting to set it to "continuous 30", the game is perfectly playable.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 9, 2013)

What is CC?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> the game is not laggy at all at constant 30 FPS, i played it in ultra, if there is NO FPS drop or spikes, it wont feel laggy at all, yes the mind will play trick in tough races that "i could run this better if were at 60 FPS", get the tweak available in internet for 60FPS and then use CC to enable the game speed check to any modifier such as 0.5 or 0.6 ( 0.7 perfect for me) smooth. Point is even with the fps lock, one need to find the exact visual setting to set it to "continuous 30", the game is perfectly playable.



well you are right , after playing for 4 hour i can say that this game is indeed better than last year most wanted . And i didnt understand the CC thing :/


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

ZTR said:


> What is CC?



Console Commands  ~


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

iittopper said:


> well you are right , after playing for 4 hour i can say that this game is indeed better than last year most wanted . And i didnt understand the CC thing :/



CheatEngine Console



download cheat engine, run the game, alt tab, open cheat engine console, press the flashing computer button at top left, find NFS exe, select it, look at right hand middle section, enable speed check box, type any value less than 0.8, play the game.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 9, 2013)

wont we get flagged for using a cheat software while playing like this?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

where is the cheat? dont know about u, i am already past 4 hour gameplay, 10 cars unlocked.


----------



## Badmash (Dec 9, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Even if you have i7 4930k and gtx 690,you are going to face issues



Not at all, i am playing @1080p with everything on ultra and FPS never dropped to 29 even its constant 30 on just 7850 card xD


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

Badmash said:


> Not at all, i am playing @1080p with everything on ultra and FPS never dropped to 29 even its constant 30 on just 7850 card xD



I was talking about issues, when you unlock the fps limit.i.e super speedy 60fps


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 10, 2013)

^^ yes, super speedy, the game physics will mess up, also there will be random crashes. One thing i dint like about the game is when u complete a race/pursuit the speed points u earn will totally go to waste even if u score gold and then get busted/wrecked after the the race completes trying to flee from cops, this way the game is progressing but upgrading cars/buying new cars altogether is becoming very hard 

it happens often that you complete the pursuit with much effort with a gold with a good car with lot of top speed/acce/control but less durability, then cops bust your balls real bad coz u had already inflicted critical damage while running in that awfully tough race. Then ur SPs go waste. one cant afford to upgrade every car to their full aspects everytime


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ yes, super speedy, the game physics will mess up, also there will be random crashes. One thing i dint like about the game is when u complete a race/pursuit the speed points u earn will totally go to waste even if u score gold and then get busted/wrecked after the the race completes trying to flee from cops, this way the game is progressing but upgrading cars/buying new cars altogether is becoming very hard
> 
> it happens often that you complete the pursuit with much effort with a gold with a good car with lot of top speed/acce/control but less durability, then cops bust your balls real bad coz u had already inflicted critical damage while running in that awfully tough race. Then ur SPs go waste. one cant afford to upgrade every car to their full aspects everytime



Its a downside really for anyone. Rewards should be granted if you have completed the event.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 10, 2013)

My first Ferrari 458 Spider

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1021-52-10-53_zps0e794fac.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1021-55-41-81_zps62c914e3.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1021-57-14-08_zps409e6c33.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1021-56-56-30_zpsb79c5819.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1021-52-13-72_zps701cf126.png


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

^^ How is the *SP ONLY* experience so far.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 10, 2013)

if i compare to the games released by EA under Need for Speed titles over last couple of years and back till the dusk of MOST WANTED the original legendary showstopper, this game has so far has not disappointed me in any aspect except from the SP loss i mentioned above. I literally despised all other NFS games except "The Run"for more than one reasons, Rivals has touched all missing corners whatsoever failed previously, car customization, tech upgrade, visuals, variety of events and exceptionally beautiful and beastly cars...cop chases... they remind of the one of the most beloved racing game of all time.So yes i would give Rivals a 8/10 based on SP, since i will never race online.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 10, 2013)

^^ +1 , multiplayer is also a strong point for this game . Much better than grid 2 . Although it still is not worth the price . If anyone decide to buy , pay 1k max .


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

Its good to read that SP part is equally good. I thought that without MP the SP experience would be kinda incomplete so wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2013)

I thought I wud skip this game like other bad NFS Titles...but visuals are asking me to play


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^^ +1 , multiplayer is also a strong point for this game . Much better than grid 2 . Although it still is not worth the price . If anyone decide to buy , pay 1k max .


One of my friend was saying there is lack of players around the world for this game. is it true? or he might have tried earlier and Now scenario changed. 
I am Too inclined towered this game but cant decide what to do after seeing Price.
$hit EA


----------



## iittopper (Dec 11, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> One of my friend was saying there is lack of players around the world for this game. is it true? or he might have tried earlier and Now scenario changed.
> I am Too inclined towered this game but cant decide what to do after seeing Price.
> $hit EA



Indeed , only 6 player max racing simultaneously . it becomes boring and lonely sometime . At current price , game is definitely not worth .


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

thats why I am unsure about getting it.  Anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I thought I wud skip this game like other bad NFS Titles...but visuals are asking me to play



some more for u... The Gallardo is Pure Love

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1021-15-39-42_zps6d10f341.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1021-15-35-08_zps5de35e26.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-0801-25-49-95_zps210adfd3.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1019-56-30-91_zps6144ebea.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1119-31-07-25_zps318cad04.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/NFS142013-12-1119-30-57-40_zps10c3addf.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Dec 11, 2013)

Well visuals are no doubt good , but you see so much annoying HUD and notification pop at your screen covering around 30-50% of your monitor display . And there is no option to remove those annoying HUD .

This was not in case with Hot pursuit  

*s16.postimg.org/g4rxs0lvp/Need_for_Speed_Hot_Pursuit_review_2.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 12, 2013)

@sam_738844: How are you getting those camera angles? I only have two!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Well visuals are no doubt good , but you see so much annoying HUD and notification pop at your screen covering around 30-50% of your monitor display . And there is no option to remove those annoying HUD .
> 
> This was not in case with Hot pursuit


Well fortunately they are transparent.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 12, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> @sam_738844: How are you getting those camera angles? I only have two!



Q E O, go to keyboard config, you can also speed drift the car and take snap at the right moment 


@topper, HUD is necessary, i connect the laptop to a 32 inch TV and play, big enough to see the car and the headsup distinctly, never bothered me, guess i'm used to it.

on a economic note: i keep a very precise profile on "the choice of buying a game" i don't always buy "just another" game from Steam or origin, nevertheless i buy them other way , but when i do either way, i make sure that i know it wont be a total waste of money. Not to mention i do not play online ( no game ), so the judgement is always based solely on SP experience. Speaking from that perspective i call the money is wasted on a game which failed very hard on points such as "a story that makes at least one-sense", visuals which are not form india pre independence era, NPC/chars are not incredibly stupid, game has a unique taint of humor/violence/philosophy/chaos/tradition which attracts gamers. 

Apart from these a game can "seem" to be waste of money is the SP is too damn small and the bigger picture lies in MP, in my case i skip this feel big-time as i look for SP only, so i could say BF4 was waste..but i did not, and then i'm saying, in rivals the other points are as strong as this one, i would like to see if people here finish all races in SP with all cars unlocked in short time  this game ain't for kid-ing...if u know what i mean.


----------



## warfreak (Dec 24, 2013)

I have an AMD 7770 1GB and I was surprised by the performance I got from this game @ 1080P. That is saying something because Battlefield 4 which is the same engine doesn't do as good with similar settings. 

I don't know if its because FPS are more detailed hence more demanding or this game was optimized really well compared to BF4 but I am happy


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2013)

is there any FPS fix patch? heard that it is 30fps only in PC


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 24, 2013)

warfreak said:


> I have an AMD 7770 1GB and I was surprised by the performance I got from this game @ 1080P. That is saying something because Battlefield 4 which is the same engine doesn't do as good with similar settings.
> 
> I don't know if its because FPS are more detailed hence more demanding or this game was optimized really well compared to BF4 but I am happy


Isn't the game locked at 30fps, you won't really know the performance unless it isn't capped.


----------



## warfreak (Dec 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Isn't the game locked at 30fps, you won't really know the performance unless it isn't capped.



Yeah it is capped, but it isnt dropping below 30fps as well. It was quite stable for the 2 hours that I played initially. Certainly better than the Most Wanted rehash where the FPS would dip during nighttime and certain locations.


----------



## amjath (Dec 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> is there any FPS fix patch? heard that it is 30fps only in PC



I think There is one working patch above few posts


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 24, 2013)

u can have at most 40-45 FPS gaming experience , not 60, the trick i use is said to provide 60FPS at a half *game-speed rate* ( as , which it certainly doesn't deliver, but its an improvement definitely.

-GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> u can have at most 40-45 FPS gaming experience , not 60, the trick i use is said to provide 60FPS at a half *game-speed rate* ( as , which it certainly doesn't deliver, but its an improvement definitely.
> 
> -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60



which file to edit?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 24, 2013)

my bad, just create a shortcut of the game binary from game installation folder to desktop, and add this arguments in properties tab target box, after the binary location line ends, a space then paste it.

one more thing, you're system must be powerful enough to render the game in constant 60FPS at all times, otherwise the game speed will be screwed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2015)

Started this...

anybody completed this game ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Started this...
> 
> anybody completed this game ?



I gave up on NFS series long time ago. Now I play other racing games like Grid series, Dirt series and several others as well from Steam.


----------



## amjath (Apr 9, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I gave up on NFS series long time ago. Now I play other racing games like Grid series, Dirt series and several others as well from Steam.



After original Most wanted, all the NFS games looks repetitive


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> After original Most wanted, all the NFS games looks repetitive



I enjoyed some NFS games post MW 2005 like Carbon, Hot Pursuit 2010 and Shift but after that it was a downhill really. Even those games were not that good but good enough that you can enjoy.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 9, 2015)

Dirt & Grid aren't special either. PC gaming deserve better racing games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2015)

^Project Cars ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Dirt & Grid aren't special either. PC gaming deserve better racing games.



Grid was awesome and previously Dirt series was nice as well.
As for PC gaming well Project Cars and Assetto Corsetta are looking very good as for now.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, I mostly enjoyed my sessions with Burnout Paradise. 
Still play it occasionally in Party mode with friends. It's fun. 

And talking about racing games how can one forget Trackmania. It was awesome, while we (members) use to play.


----------

